# 3 Rod rule now in effect...



## Salmonid

In case anyone missed it, the anglers who fish in Lake Ere and also the Ohio River and its tribs up to the first riffle ( I believe) are allowed to fish 3 rods per angler effective 1/1/2020

All inland is still 2 rods per angler.
exceptions are for those Ohio residents who hold WV or KY out of state licenses, then you are allowed to follow those states regs on rod limits while fishing the Ohio River mainstem but do not include any waters past the mouth of tribs. Please ask for clarification from your local county officer as I am sure this will be a grey area for a while.

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

*http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-w...ves-3rd-fishing-line-for-lake-erie-ohio-river*


*News*

*Wildlife*
* COLUMBUS, Ohio – Anglers may use a maximum of three fishing lines on Ohio’s portion of Lake Erie and the Ohio River starting on Jan. 1, 2020, following new regulations passed by the Ohio Wildlife Council, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

The council approved the use of three lines per person while fishing on Ohio’s portion of Lake Erie, including areas immediately upstream in creeks, rivers and tributaries, as well as the western and eastern units of Ohio River. Regulations allow a person to fish with up to two lines in the remainder of the state.

“This new regulation makes it easier for Ohioans to enjoy fishing on the two most iconic bodies of water in the Buckeye State,” said Division of Wildlife Chief Kendra Wecker. “Providing additional options increases the opportunities to have a great day on these wonderful resources.” The council also approved moving Ohio’s free fishing dates to June 20-21, 2020. In the future, Ohio’s free fishing dates will be scheduled for the weekend that includes the third Sunday in June. Free fishing dates are open to Ohio residents. During those dates, a license is not required to experience fishing at Ohio’s public lakes, rivers, and reservoirs, including Lake Erie.

On the Ohio River, the council approved reducing the combined daily bag limit of sauger, saugeye and walleye to six fish. The sauger, saugeye and walleye length limit was set at 14 inches in the western fishing unit (from South Point west to the Indiana state line). These changes are designed to align Ohio River fishing regulations with bordering states. The bag limit changes take effect Jan. 1, 2020.

The Ohio Wildlife Council passed these regulations proposals at its regularly scheduled meeting on Oct. 9.*


----------



## joebertin

Thanks Salmonoid!


----------



## Pooka

Thank goodness for light enforcement. lol 
I know that here local to me, at least until Steve Douglas missed the Blue Cat record on account of it, that many out of state Catfish tournament anglers would both mistakenly buy Ohio licenses and bust that rod limit by a few.

A bit dusty from age but here is the video of Steve's story.


----------



## Salmonid

Yeah I know Steve well, his issue was that he bought an Ohio license which is cheaper but as an out of state person, he needed to buy the WV License as the reciprocal agreement is only with Ohio residents, not with someone who buys the wrong out of state license. very confusing... if his record would have stuck, my fish would not have become the present record.

Salmonid


----------



## Pooka

Salmonid said:


> Yeah I know Steve well, his issue was that he bought an Ohio license which is cheaper but as an out of state person, he needed to buy the WV License as the reciprocal agreement is only with Ohio residents, not with someone who buys the wrong out of state license. very confusing... if his record would have stuck, my fish would not have become the present record.
> 
> Salmonid


Yes, I had read the regs many times and missed that myself. I had to go read it again when that happened and sure enough, it was there.


----------



## Jim white

That's BS is what that is. it shouldn't matter what out of state license you have as long as your within the borders. Another thing who ever runs the fishing tournament should of known that


----------



## Salmonid

He was prefishing for the tourney a few days before and as it stood, no one really understood that rule until it happened. WV has some strange rules and this one was very GREY in its wording.


----------



## Pooka

Jim white said:


> That's BS is what that is. it shouldn't matter what out of state license you have as long as your within the borders. Another thing who ever runs the fishing tournament should of known that



It wasn't intentional but he was fishing illegally. --No WV licence as required. You just can't give an illegal catch credit.


----------



## Pooka

Just to be clear for anyone interested, WV exclusively "owns" the Ohio River between the two states. (skipping the in-trust stuff for clarity) For all practical purpose, the WV border ends at the Ohio shore.

Ohio residents, with a valid Ohio licence, can legally fish the river. And vice-versa.
Anglers who are not Ohio or WV residents must have a valid WV non-resident license.


----------



## CDUCK

I know this is a little off topic, but would this pertain to hunting on the river for waterfowl since wv is saying they own all the water ? has ohio ever challenged this so called ownership ?


----------



## Salmonid

also I just got clarification that the 3 rod rule on the Ohio River is valid only to the mouth of Ohio Tribs, not upstream as I originally stated,


----------



## Pooka

CDUCK said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but would this pertain to hunting on the river for waterfowl since wv is saying they own all the water ? has ohio ever challenged this so called ownership ?



In 1968 the West Virginia and *Ohio* Departments of Natural Resources entered into an *Ohio* River *Reciprocal* Agreement. This agreement allows licensed residents of either state the right to hunt waterfowl or fish on the *Ohio* River and its embayments without the purchase of the other state's license.
https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portal...g/pub404_waterfowl hunting the ohio river.pdf


The short answer to the border is that WV inherited the original Virginia border (which predated Ohio statehood) 

"..The area of the *Ohio River* that borders West Virginia, and the islands that located within it, are wholly *owned* by West Virginia, the deed of cession of the Northwest Territory fixing the low water mark on the *Ohio* side as the western boundary of (*what was* then) Virginia..."

And yes Ohio has challenged it, and lost the challenge. 
http://www.uppermon.org/news/dominion post/DP-Ohio-WV_Border-29Aug11.html


----------



## Pooka

BTW This link contains the exact limits, including GPS, of the shared "embayments" 
https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portal...g/pub404_waterfowl hunting the ohio river.pdf


----------



## Pooka

Here is a question, Since that link straight up says that WV regs govern that stretch of the Ohio River, Did the 2 rod rule ever apply? 

It certainly suggests that in that section of the river there has never been a rod limit. -per WV regs

Anyone have an ODNR officer in their contacts? I am curious as to how they see this for bank fishing the Ohio side with an Ohio licence. Or WV licence for that matter.


----------



## Salmonid

in a boat, always been no rod limit, with an Ohio License ( along WV Border) but on Ohio shore, you have to follow Ohio Rules which was 2 rods, now its 3 since Jan 1. as it was explained to us by ODNR


----------



## multi species angler

I believe with an Ohio license up until these new regs went in effect we were only allowed to fish 2 rods no matter where we were fishing.


----------



## Jim white

Does it matter lol if it does go sit on the ohio river bank by Marietta have five fishing rods and see what happens.


----------



## Jim white

When did Steve catch this big blue cat cause last sat justin Conner caught the new West Virginia state record for length at 49.84 inches and it weighed 58.38 lbs the record for weight is 59.74 lbs by mark blauvelt in 2016 and the old record for length was 47.75 inches by Austin Hoffman in 2014


----------



## slimdaddy45

Salmonid said:


> in a boat, always been no rod limit, with an Ohio License ( along WV Border) but on Ohio shore, you have to follow Ohio Rules which was 2 rods, now its 3 since Jan 1. as it was explained to us by ODNR


So there is no rod limit if your in a boat with an Ohio license just if your on the Ohio bank its 3 or is 3 on a boat close to Ohio shore also


----------



## Baitkiller2

That is very good news. That is how a State can receive addition money from people needing additional equipment.


----------



## Pooka

Baitkiller2 said:


> That is very good news. That is how a State can receive addition money from people needing additional equipment.


Good point.


----------



## Stampede

If I'm reading correct, you can now have three poles if fishing from ohio bank, into the river also?


----------



## Salmonid

Pete, yes correct!


----------



## VBowler

Guys here is some info i can further explain if it is needed. With the new Ohio regs on the Ohio river with The 3 rod rule in effect this actually covers all river bordering counties. Meaning all tribs streams, lakes, reservoirs. This only extends to water in the bordering county. Example you can fish 3 rods up the GMR all the way to end of Hamilton county. This would also include a lake such as Eastfork as it is in Clermont county. The counties this includes is Hamilton, Clermont, Brown, Adams, Scioto, Lawrence, Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Jefferson, Belmont, Columbiana


----------



## Hatchetman

Are you saying you think it's legal to fish 3 rods in Eastfork Lake?? Don't believe so, better re-read or call ODNR before you do that....


----------



## VBowler

This has been Confirmed with the ODNR.

“3-rods Rule”: Lake Erie Sport Fishing District and Ohio River Eastern and Western Fishing Units



What you need to know: 
• As written in code, anglers in the Lake Erie Sport Fishing District and the Ohio River Eastern and Western Units are now allowed to fish with “not more than 3 hand lines, three units of rod and line, or a combination of up to three hand lines or units of rod and line in the aggregate.” 
• For Lake Erie, this includes anglers fishing from shore and boat in all waters defined as the Lake Erie Sport Fishing District (see fishing digest). 
• For the Ohio River, this includes anglers fishing from shore or boat in all Ohio waters of the River and all waters of the adjacent counties (see fishing digest). This means that we have a “3-rods” rule in all public waters of these counties, whether in a reservoir, lake, stream, river or tailwater. 
o The Ohio River Fishing Units regulation ends at the county line for each specific county. 
o Ohio River tributaries extending beyond these counties will be “2-rod” waters, similar to the rest of the state.


----------



## Hatchetman

VBowler said:


> This has been Confirmed with the ODNR.
> 
> “3-rods Rule”: Lake Erie Sport Fishing District and Ohio River Eastern and Western Fishing Units
> 
> 
> 
> What you need to know:
> • As written in code, anglers in the Lake Erie Sport Fishing District and the Ohio River Eastern and Western Units are now allowed to fish with “not more than 3 hand lines, three units of rod and line, or a combination of up to three hand lines or units of rod and line in the aggregate.”
> • For Lake Erie, this includes anglers fishing from shore and boat in all waters defined as the Lake Erie Sport Fishing District (see fishing digest).
> • For the Ohio River, this includes anglers fishing from shore or boat in all Ohio waters of the River and all waters of the adjacent counties (see fishing digest). This means that we have a “3-rods” rule in all public waters of these counties, whether in a reservoir, lake, stream, river or tailwater.
> o The Ohio River Fishing Units regulation ends at the county line for each specific county.
> o Ohio River tributaries extending beyond these counties will be “2-rod” waters, similar to the rest of the state.



You better re-read that rule rule for how far up stream you can use three rods....


----------



## crappiedude

Hatchetman said:


> You better re-read that rule rule for how far up stream you can use three rods....


If the county borders along the Ohio River then the whole county falls under the 3 rod rule.
You can fish upstream from the Ohio River as far as the county line.
Yes 3 rods are legal at East Fork. The game warden confirmed it on Sunday when he checked me for my license.
3 rods legal in all of Hamilton, all of Clermont, all of Brown, all of Adams ect. ect....


----------



## RMK

come on! just open it up to the entire state already!


----------



## s.a.m

RMK said:


> come on! just open it up to the entire state already!


It's OHIO!! Gotta make money on it first then open it state wide!


----------



## crappiedude

s.a.m said:


> It's OHIO!! Gotta make money on it first then open it state wide!


Okay I'm curious as to how the state is going to make money on this.


----------



## s.a.m

crappiedude said:


> Okay I'm curious as to how the state is going to make money on this.


Tickets, fines, violations


----------



## crappiedude

RMK said:


> come on! just open it up to the entire state already!


It seems to me that Ohio has a tendency to do things the hard way. A good example was when they added Sunday hunting.
The game warden said the intent was only to add the Ohio River but when the law was written (if ya read the fine print that only lawyers can understand) it included the whole of the counties that border the Ohio River.
He did acknowledge that the fishing regs that we see in print or online does not state it anywhere.
Like most other changes that the Ohio DNR makes it comes with a bunch of stupid rules the first few years that apply only to some and confuse most of the public, I'm willing to bet that it will go statewide in the next few years.


----------



## crappiedude

s.a.m said:


> Tickets, fines, violations


That makes no sense to me at all, so by making the whole county legal it seems like LESS people would have a chance to be in violation of the law. Whatever....


----------



## s.a.m

Read the post I quoted, RMK said come on! open it up to the entire state already.


RMK said:


> come on! just open it up to the entire state already!


Don't know why you can't understand how the state would make money on the people not being able to read the regs.


----------



## crappiedude

s.a.m said:


> Read the post I quoted, RMK said come on! open it up to the entire state already.
> 
> 
> Don't know why you can't understand how the state would make money on the people not being able to read the regs.


I guess since I do read the regs and I've never paid a fine it doesn't even seem logical that it would be a money maker. They make a point to highlight any new changes in the regs every year so people should see them. Now if people don't look at the regs or look for any changes then that's on them. I guess I don't see the ODNR as the enemy who's out to get us.


----------



## Pooka

crappiedude said:


> He did acknowledge that the fishing regs that we see in print or online does not state it anywhere.


Not related to this issue but I watched a lawyer video last year that basically said the same thing, that often what you see in a state's Reg summaries are not the whole body of the Hunting/fishing law.


----------



## TClark

My inlaws live in WV, they bought Non Resident Ohio License cause they had a camp at Salt Fork and mainly fished there. They were fishing in the Ohio River on the WV side and a game warden checked them for a license. Since they were WV residents, they needed a WV license and both got a big ticket.


----------



## Hatchetman

Were they surprised that as a resident of W Va they should have W Va license?


----------



## Misdirection

I live in PA and my non-resident OH fishing license does not permit me to fish the WV side of the OH. I believe its stated right in the rules. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## G3guy

people should really read the fishing regs. It’s simple enough to figure out what a person needs to do to fish legally. Here’s a link. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/fishing/2020-21 Fishing Regs WEB.pdf


----------



## slimdaddy45

So I fish the Hocking River that means I can use 3 rods all the way to the Hocking county line which is just above Nelsonville then all the way down to the Ohio river in Athens county if that's the case good deal


----------



## Salmonid

slimdaddy45 said:


> So I fish the Hocking River that means I can use 3 rods all the way to the Hocking county line which is just above Nelsonville then all the way down to the Ohio river in Athens county if that's the case good deal


Yes, the whole county that is along the Ohio is valid for 3 rod rule.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Salmonid said:


> Yes, the whole county that is along the Ohio is valid for 3 rod rule.


Thanks Mark


----------

